# Riding Cows



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 5, 2022)

Does anyone here ride their cows? I have a 2 year old Hereford heifer who I ride often! She’s so sweet! We made our record ride today going past the mailbox onto our back road!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 5, 2022)

I rode some Holstein heifers years ago.  Put a neighbors kid up on the back of a jersey steer here and let him ride him around.  Steer was very nice and calm.  But as a regular thing, I haven't ridden but there are some videos of people who have turned their cow/steer into their riding companion for various reasons.  Not a thing wrong with it if you don't have a horse handy.  

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## simplysouthern22 (Jan 5, 2022)

I haven’t, but I was thinking about that the other day. Glad to see I’m not the only one who thinks I could…lol

Welcome!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 6, 2022)

She sure is a pretty Hertford.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 6, 2022)

No cows to ride and didn't when I had them....but, people do!  😁

She had beautiful curls!!  I see asweet and trusting face there.  Have fun.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I rode some Holstein heifers years ago.  Put a neighbors kid up on the back of a jersey steer here and let him ride him around.  Steer was very nice and calm.  But as a regular thing, I haven't ridden but there are some videos of people who have turned their cow/steer into their riding companion for various reasons.  Not a thing wrong with it if you don't have a horse handy.
> 
> Welcome to the forum....


That’s cool!! And thanks!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> No cows to ride and didn't when I had them....but, people do!  😁
> 
> She had beautiful curls!!  I see asweet and trusting face there.  Have fun.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

simplysouthern22 said:


> I haven’t, but I was thinking about that the other day. Glad to see I’m not the only one who thinks I could…lol
> 
> Welcome!


It’s so fun! They moove so different then a horse lol.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> She sure is a pretty Hertford.


Thanks! I love how dark her color is


----------



## simplysouthern22 (Jan 6, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> It’s so fun! They moove so different then a horse lol.


She’s pretty (it is a she right?), kind of makes me want one. Us that just a halter you have on her to ride? I may try it soon 😀


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

simplysouthern22 said:


> She’s pretty (it is a she right?), kind of makes me want one. Us that just a halter you have on her to ride? I may try it soon 😀


Thanks, yes she is a she! I use a horse bridle without the bit, but I first started training her with a halter with a chain that goes under her chin!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

This is the halter I used for training her!! She also knows how to bow!!


----------



## simplysouthern22 (Jan 6, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> This is the halter I used for training her!! She also knows how to bow!!View attachment 88831


Is that also a horse halter? We have all our on rope halters now, really the only thing we could find for cows. We weren’t sure how horse gear would fit on a cow, didn’t want it to be too small & hurt them.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 6, 2022)

simplysouthern22 said:


> Is that also a horse halter? We have all our on rope halters now, really the only thing we could find for cows. We weren’t sure how horse gear would fit on a cow, didn’t want it to be too small & hurt them.


No, this is a cow halter. Horse gear works good depending on the size of your gear, I used my horse saddle on my heifer as well, I just prefer yo ride bareback because I can feel every movement she makes!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 6, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> She sure is a pretty Hertford.


By the way... stupid autocorrect!  I did type Hereford!  

That is the breed I grew up with...  so I am highly partial to their looks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 7, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> By the way... stupid autocorrect!  I did type Hereford!
> 
> That is the breed I grew up with...  so I am highly partial to their looks.


Ok lol! This is my first Hereford, but always loved their looks for some reason. I view them and their looks different from other cattle!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 7, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok lol! This is my first Hereford, but always loved their looks for some reason. I view them and their looks different from other cattle!


Ours were always sweet and pretty docile...but my grandfather culled hard for personality along with all the rest (conformation, calving ease, etc.)


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 7, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Ours were always sweet and pretty docile...but my grandfather culled hard for personality along with all the rest (conformation, calving ease, etc.)


That’s cool! I love sweet cows. Well, I must say, my cow wasn’t always this sweet… a local rancher sold her brother and her to my parents and they surprised me with her. I was out every day and night working with the two calves (the were in a field and ever had been touched).


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 7, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> That’s cool! I love sweet cows. Well, I must say, my cow wasn’t always this sweet… a local rancher sold her brother and her to my parents and they surprised me with her. I was out every day and night working with the two calves (the were in a field and ever had been touched).


Well, clearly all of your hard work has paid off!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 7, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Well, clearly all of your hard work has paid off!


Thank you


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2022)

I love Herefords too. She is so pretty and the love you have for her is reflected right back at you. A riding cow! Awesome!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love Herefords too. She is so pretty and the love you have for her is reflected right back at you. A riding cow! Awesome!


Thank you so much!!!! 😊


----------



## Finnie (Jan 9, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> By the way... stupid autocorrect! I did type Hereford!


Ha ha I thought maybe hertford was a southern drawl way of saying it!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 9, 2022)

Here’s my girl in Spring! She looks a lot better in Spring and Summer… Winter just makes her look so ragged lol!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 10, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Here’s my girl in Spring! She looks a lot better in Spring and Summer… Winter just makes her look so ragged lol! View attachment 88880


Good shape to her!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 10, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Good shape to her!


Thank you!! Do you think she will do ok for a show heifer?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 10, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!! Do you think she will do ok for a show heifer?


I have never done showing...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 10, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> I have never done showing...


Oh ok!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2022)

I think she would make a likely candidate for show. Winner in the ring or not, she's a winner in my book!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I think she would make a likely candidate for show. Winner in the ring or not, she's a winner in my book!


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 16, 2022)

We used to ride the milk cow back to the shed. Sometimes after the milking and no telling where she would go but we didn't care.

I got into Zebu with the specific intention of using them as draft animals. I had to sell out (all but 1 bull) and am working on starting over again.
  I had one cow that I would lead around town with the horse while she pulled a cart. I never got her where she wouldn't try to run away so I used the horse to get her used to it and stop her when she thought she could run.


----------



## DeEtta (Jan 16, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Does anyone here ride their cows? I have a 2 year old Hereford heifer who I ride often! She’s so sweet! We made our record ride today going past the mailbox onto our back road! View attachment 88829View attachment 88830


So, when I was much much younger.  My friend and I used to ride her Hereford. We even set up low jumps.  We were in-between horses and well,  you know...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 16, 2022)

DeEtta said:


> So, when I was much much younger.  My friend and I used to ride her Hereford. We even set up low jumps.  We were in-between horses and well,  you know...


That’s awesome!! I plan on jumping my cow when she gets better at riding!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 17, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> We used to ride the milk cow back to the shed. Sometimes after the milking and no telling where she would go but we didn't care.
> 
> I got into Zebu with the specific intention of using them as draft animals. I had to sell out (all but 1 bull) and am working on starting over again.
> I had one cow that I would lead around town with the horse while she pulled a cart. I never got her where she wouldn't try to run away so I used the horse to get her used to it and stop her when she thought she could run.


That’s awesome! I care where my cow goes because she has tried to run me through trees before 😂 

I’m sorry you had to sell your whole heard, that was probably hard. I hope all goes well starting back up!!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 23, 2022)

We are pretty sure my cow is pregnant, so
I won’t be riding her as much. I’ve been training her to play Hide-And-Seek, she’s surprisingly good at it 😂 Cows are a lot smarter then people give them credit for!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jan 24, 2022)

You think you can ride a market steer???


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 24, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> You think you can ride a market steer???


Yes definitely!!!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jan 24, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes definitely!!!


Nice, now I just got to wait 3 more year then I get a steer. Can you like write and arrival on how to train them? I would love to go to school on my steer. That would be so funny!!!


----------



## Legamin (Jan 24, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Does anyone here ride their cows? I have a 2 year old Hereford heifer who I ride often! She’s so sweet! We made our record ride today going past the mailbox onto our back road! View attachment 88829View attachment 88830


It’s Okay if anyone thinks I’m out of line, I don’t mind correcting myself or being corrected, but would I be wrong to suggest that if you are over …say…155-160….that maybe the cow would prefer to be left to themselves or just spoiled with some sweet cob?  I know that Bull riding is a thing….and that the bulls they use are pretty massively muscular…and short lived…but the cow has a different spinal column and musculature than the many animals that have been commonly used for riding.  They are perfectly suited to carrying a ‘yoke’ on their neck or shoulders and they can pull a fair amount of weight behind (not like a mule…but some).  They‘re just not the same.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 24, 2022)

Legamin said:


> It’s Okay if anyone thinks I’m out of line, I don’t mind correcting myself or being corrected, but would I be wrong to suggest that if you are over …say…155-160….that maybe the cow would prefer to be left to themselves or just spoiled with some sweet cob?  I know that Bull riding is a thing….and that the bulls they use are pretty massively muscular…and short lived…but the cow has a different spinal column and musculature than the many animals that have been commonly used for riding.  They are perfectly suited to carrying a ‘yoke’ on their neck or shoulders and they can pull a fair amount of weight behind (not like a mule…but some).  They‘re just not the same.


I think they are fine to ride if you are 155-160, cows carry the bulls weight when breeding. I know it’s not all the bulls weigh, but it’s still a lot of it and they are built very strong to be able to hold weight on their backs. Now if you feel as though your cow is weaker and can’t hold anything close to that weight, don’t do it!!! Even if you want to do so bad!!! Also, if I feel as if my cow isn’t ready to ride, I don’t do it.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 24, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Nice, now I just got to wait 3 more year then I get a steer. Can you like write and arrival on how to train them? I would love to go to school on my steer. That would be so funny!!!


Awesome! I can try and made a thread on how I trained her!! The biggest thing you need though is your cows trust!!!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jan 28, 2022)

My great grandfather trained steer to pull a sulky. He actually trotted and broke a couple of county speed records.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 28, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> My great grandfather trained steer to pull a sulky. He actually trotted and broke a couple of county speed records.


Wow!!! That’s sooooo cool!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> My great grandfather trained steer to pull a sulky. He actually trotted and broke a couple of county speed records.


I would have loved to see that!


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 30, 2022)

Odd fact. Many of the wagon trains on the Oregon trail ONLY allowed oxen to pull the wagons. Although horses are much faster in short runs cattle could handle long distances more reliably and with less foot/hoof trouble than horses.
And you could eat them if anything did happen. Possibly milk them on the way and breed them when you go their depending on what you and the others used. Many did have a milk cow in the line up.


And NO cattle holding a person is not even close to a problem for your dear bovine.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jan 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I would have loved to see that!


I think I have a picture I’ll have to look. He and the steer went to county fairs and got a letter from the governor. The steer lived a tidy sum of years but sadly was struck and killed by a train. Great grandfather sued the railroad for negligence and won. I think he donated the money to the local Congregationalist church but stories vary.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 1, 2022)

CLSranch said:


> Odd fact. Many of the wagon trains on the Oregon trail ONLY allowed oxen to pull the wagons. Although horses are much faster in short runs cattle could handle long distances more reliably and with less foot/hoof trouble than horses.
> And you could eat them if anything did happen. Possibly milk them on the way and breed them when you go their depending on what you and the others used. Many did have a milk cow in the line up.
> 
> 
> And NO cattle holding a person is not even close to a problem for your dear bovine.


Wow!!! That’s amazing to know!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! 😊


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 1, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> I think I have a picture I’ll have to look. He and the steer went to county fairs and got a letter from the governor. The steer lived a tidy sum of years but sadly was struck and killed by a train. Great grandfather sued the railroad for negligence and won. I think he donated the money to the local Congregationalist church but stories vary.


We definitely would love to see pictures if you can find/have them!!!


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 1, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> We definitely would love to see pictures if you can find/have them!!!


I will work on it. Two things- I was evicted during my last move and things were lost and family drama. My great grandfather actually isn’t because my father isn’t my father (land that jet after six decades) so I ziplocked and stowed certain photos err somewhere. An ice storm is headed my way in about 14 hours so I have to shift gears. I will post as soon as I find. I joke about my paternal possibilities so don’t be uncomfortable. I posted great grandfather as a simplification. I just put that stuff back. Apparently further back 😜.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 1, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> I will work on it. Two things- I was evicted during my last move and things were lost and family drama. My great grandfather actually isn’t because my father isn’t my father (land that jet after six decades) so I ziplocked and stowed certain photos err somewhere. An ice storm is headed my way in about 14 hours so I have to shift gears. I will post as soon as I find. I joke about my paternal possibilities so don’t be uncomfortable. I posted great grandfather as a simplification. I just put that stuff back. Apparently further back 😜.


Ok!! Yeah, that ice storm is coming fast!!! And ok 😂


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> My great grandfather actually isn’t because my father isn’t my father (land that jet after six decades)


Wow! Did you do a DNA test like 23/me? What a surprise to learn that!


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 2, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Wow! Did you do a DNA test like 23/me? What a surprise to learn that!


Well no test just an affirmative from someone who would know. I’d wondered thru the years. Answers a lot of questions and it changes my health profile for the better. Take your wins where you can 😉
I’ll attack the closet of clutter when the ice starts and post a pic if I can.
Sorry if this is tmi about my fam. They're
um, interesting.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2022)

@Blue Sky My son in law gave my husband a membership to 23/me. It gave him a medical profile, racial profile, even personality tendencies. His DNA results were interesting, it said he was genetically predisposed to not have a sense of direction. Bingo! Winner! I don't know how he found his way before GPS on Smart Phones! He was also 3% Neanderthal. That was funny. He was 3%black, back to the 1850's. That explained his mother's and his curly hair. The rest was English, it was fun for him to learn these details. It might be something that you would want to do.


----------



## River Buffaloes (Feb 5, 2022)

I have never seen anyone riding a cow or an ox, but we rode buffaloes as children from and to the pastures. I guess the cows are just too jumpy and buffaloes never seem to mind.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2022)

River Buffaloes said:


> I have never seen anyone riding a cow or an ox, but we rode buffaloes as children from and to the pastures. I guess the cows are just too jumpy and buffaloes never seem to mind.View attachment 89254


@River Buffaloes I have been missing you! I'm so glad to see you back on BYH. I hope you give us an update on what you have been doing.


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 5, 2022)

@River Buffaloes  I don’t remember where you are from I’m sorry. That’s a wonderful picture and reminds me of stories my Filipino coworkers told me about their childhoods and how protective their buffaloes were.  Also I may not be able to answer for a few days. We had an awful ice storm and power, water, WiFi etc will come and go for a few days.


----------



## River Buffaloes (Feb 5, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> @River Buffaloes  I don’t remember where you are from I’m sorry. That’s a wonderful picture and reminds me of stories my Filipino coworkers told me about their childhoods and how protective their buffaloes were.  Also I may not be able to answer for a few days. We had an awful ice storm and power, water, WiFi etc will come and go for a few days.



Yeah, Water Buffaloes are love bugs who will never harm their owners. They are like dogs only more mischievous and less obedient, but equally loyal. I am from India.


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 5, 2022)

This is awesome how did you teach your cow to bow?!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 5, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!! Do you think she will do ok for a show heifer?


fatten up by her hips a bit and absolutely!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 10, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> fatten up by her hips a bit and absolutely!


Awesome thank you!!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 10, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> This is awesome how did you teach your cow to bow?!


By picking one of her front feet up and pushing on her shoulder!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2022)

I love Hereford cattle, I love their coloring and calm natures. I even raised Hereford hogs one year!





__





						Baymule’s Pigs 2018 HEREFORDS!
					

I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## hoovesgalore (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm kind of late but I was riding a friend's cow after making him sweet he would run with me, and it was hard to stay on but fun before they sold him it was sad when they did he was such a sweet jersey.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 12, 2022)

theanimalgal said:


> I'm kind of late but I was riding a friend's cow after making him sweet he would run with me, and it was hard to stay on but fun before they sold him it was sad when they did he was such a sweet jersey.


Awww that’s awesome that you rode him!!! Sorry to hear he was sold, it’s always sad when you made a great companion and then he leaves.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 12, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I love Hereford cattle, I love their coloring and calm natures. I even raised Hereford hogs one year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome!! I’ve wanted to raise Hereford hogs, but don’t have the space for them at the moment! Were they fun to raise?


----------



## hoovesgalore (Feb 12, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awww that’s awesome that you rode him!!! Sorry to hear he was sold, it’s always sad when you made a great companion and then he leaves.


he was great just couldn't buy him from them i would send a video but i look rediculous😂.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 13, 2022)

theanimalgal said:


> he was great just couldn't buy him from them i would send a video but i look rediculous😂.


Please send a video!! It doesn’t matter if you look ridiculous or not, I’m sure you don’t though!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> That’s awesome!! I’ve wanted to raise Hereford hogs, but don’t have the space for them at the moment! Were they fun to raise?


Yes, they are so pretty, I enjoyed them. That's when I built the Pig Palace, which made it so much easier to care for them.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Yes, they are so pretty, I enjoyed them. That's when I built the Pig Palace, which made it so much easier to care for them.


That’s awesome! I think pigs are so cute 😂


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Yes, they are so pretty, I enjoyed them. That's when I built the Pig Palace, which made it so much easier to care for them.


Do those grow as fast as "regular" pigs?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 20, 2022)

I brushed and trimmed up Bonnie-Lass! I’m trying to get ready for fair early, I’m always waiting for the last minute… 🤦‍♀️ 
I haven’t ridden her lately because she is looking very pregnant… I’m pretty sure she is bred!!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 20, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I brushed and trimmed up Bonnie-Lass! I’m trying to get ready for fair early, I’m always waiting for the last minute… 🤦‍♀️
> I haven’t ridden her lately because she is looking very pregnant… I’m pretty sure she is bred!!
> View attachment 89476


Feed her some Sudan hay to really drop her belly down the judges like that good luck!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 20, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> Feed her some Sudan hay to really drop her belly down the judges like that good luck!


Thank you!! How can I get her to fill out in the hips? She is not full there.


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 20, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!! How can I get her to fill out in the hips? She is not full there.


Hmmm if you have somebody near you that deals Purina and their supplements then here is a chart I would up her feed a bit as well when is your fair?


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 21, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> Hmmm if you have somebody near you that deals Purina and their supplements then here is a chart I would up her feed a bit as well when is your fair?


It’s not until September-ish!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 21, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


>


Beautiful!!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 21, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Because!


Those supplements should help her to fill out in those areas


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 21, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> Those supplements should help her to fill out in those areas


Ok thank you!! Also, I meant “beautiful”! That cow is really beautiful and nice looking!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 21, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok thank you!! Also, I meant “beautiful”! That cow is really beautiful and nice looking!


Lol oh! i didn't know just wanted to specify! i agree that's a show steer for ya!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 21, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> Lol oh! i didn't know just wanted to specify! i agree that's a show steer for ya!


Ohh! He is handsome then 😂


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 22, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ohh! He is handsome then 😂


No I wasn’t trying to correct you sorry 😂😂


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Do those grow as fast as "regular" pigs?


Yes they do, for a heritage breed. They may take a couple of extra months, but are quite satisfactory and the meat is outstanding.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Feb 23, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> No I wasn’t trying to correct you sorry 😂😂


Ok 😂 sorry!!!


----------

